# vanhempieni ja sisarusten kanssa



## Russianer

A phrase: My parents with brothers and sisters.

Is it possible to say:
vanhempieni ja sisarusten kanssa. (?)
or it is need to say:
vanhempieni kanssa sisarusten. (?)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

I think the correct translation is "Vanhempani (heidän) sisaurusten(sa) kanssa".​


----------



## sakvaka

Your parents and _their_ brothers and sisters, or your parents and _your_ brothers and sisters? Could you also give us a sentence that features this phrase (= context)?


----------



## Russianer

sakvaka said:


> Your parents and _their_ brothers and sisters, or your parents and _your_ brothers and sisters? Could you also give us a sentence that features this phrase (= context)?



A phrase "my parents and my brothers and sisters."

On finnish forums there was a text with using a form "vanhempieni ja sisarusten kanssa", a quote:
"Olen käynyt vieläkin (24v) vanhempieni ja sisarusten kanssa saunassa yhdessä. Samoin sukulaisten mm. kesämökeillä.Joskus 14vee en käynyt (3-4 v.) isän enkä veljen kanssa saunassa aloitettuani ajella karvani. Äitini ja systeini kanssa kyllä.  Minusta tämä on jokaisen oma ja perheen asia, jota ei kai voi yleistää.  "


----------



## Hakro

Russianer said:


> A phrase "my parents and my brothers and sisters."


Correct form is _vanhempieni ja sisarusten*i* kanssa.
_


----------

